# Parliamo un pò degli editor di testo / IDE che preferite?

## n0t

Di quali strumenti abbiano per venirvi in contro nel fare ciò che dovete fare.

Delle performances, delle features che hanno, e sul perchè li avete scelti?

----------

## Apetrini

Di solito lavoro con qtcreator-1.3; gestisce progetti con qmake, cmake e permette la gestione "interna" dei repository git (anche se io ancora uso la gestione a riga di comando per modificare/alterare/comittare roba sul git).

Un'altra bellissima funzionalità è la gestione integrata del designer delle qt che permette di integrare/alterare/modificare quei famosi file xml che poi verranno trasformati in codice c++ da uic/automoc.

Devo dire che trovo qtcreator molto veloce nel fare le cose.

Il tutto ovviamente per c/c++.

In alternativa minimale, penso che qualsiasi editor che abbia la colorazione dalla sintassi e la possibilità di avere una lista di file aperti contemporaneamente vada bene. Certo, se ci sono funzionalità tipo doppio-click sulla funzione/metodo e ti porta alla implementazione del metodo tanto meglio.

Se ha un ambiente di debug integrato ben venga.

----------

## lucapost

un thread tra i molti dove si è trattato l'argomento è questo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-590162-highlight-editor.html

----------

## riverdragon

Anche io uso qtcreator, è veramente bello, supera a mio avviso Eclipse+CDT; consigliatissimo nel caso si usino le QT. Per java uso Eclipse semplicemente perché è l'unico che ho provato.

Non sono mai riuscito a far funzionare il plugin PHP per Eclipse; avevo provato il plugin per Python ma non mi aveva entusiasmato. Per tutto il resto uso Gedit o Vim (ammetto di usare un centesimo delle funzionalità di vim, però).Last edited by riverdragon on Thu May 20, 2010 12:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## n0t

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> un thread tra i molti dove si è trattato l'argomento è questo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-590162-highlight-editor.html

 

Ma il punto era fare un thread dove qualcuno avesse potuto attingere dalle esperienze degli altri.. diversamente dagli altri topic senza reply ot

magari i mod potrebbero eliminare questi 2 reply 

hola

----------

## MajinJoko

Secondo me geany è davvero fenomenale.

----------

## ercoppa

 *Quote:*   

> Secondo me geany è davvero fenomenale.

 

Anche io lo uso per roba in C ed in PHP. Peccato che pasticci moltissimo nel capire i symbols e gli scope.

Aò contrario per JAVA assolutamente eclipse, perfettamente integrato con questo linguaggio.

Saluti.

----------

## Peach

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Secondo me geany è davvero fenomenale. 
> 
> Anche io lo uso per roba in C ed in PHP. Peccato che pasticci moltissimo nel capire i symbols e gli scope.

 

quoto per quanto riguarda geany

fondamentale ed essenziale direi.

----------

## Ic3M4n

geany è semplice e immediato, in effetti per i simboli bisogna lavorare un po' da linea di comando per avere una cosa un po' più usabile. l'utilizzo di --generate-tags è assolutamente indispensabile se si deve accedere a codice di terze parti. 

Per python Wingide... disponibile gratuitamente per progetti open source o a pagamento altrimenti.

----------

## X-Act!

VI e all'occorrenza qualche sua estenzione. L'unico contro è che crea dipendenza...

----------

## devilheart

da buon utente kde uso kdevelop

----------

